# I hate october weather !!



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Yesterday it rained, which wasn't the problem. The wind was though 

So far the damage tally is :

One tombstone broken;
One window panel for the boarded up windows, blown off and damaged;
Three tombstones down;
Witches, monks & ground breaker blown over;
Boards on boarded up door off

Have gathered up all the casualties, done some repairs and ready now to put things back as they were.

It's 7:30am ... it's getting light outside and for the moment no rain. I'm just a little apprehensive to look outside and see what other damage is done. I can see that one witch is without her hat 

I HATE OCTOBER WEATHER !!!!!


----------



## searcher (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Herman, so very sorry to hear about your display trouble! I am in Minnesota, and same weather. I always only hope that the one night, Halloween, will be decent for the kids, but a lot of times it isn't. Don't give up, your almost there!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Feel for 'ya! The wind is just evil. Evil, I tell you, EVIL!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, spent the day doing running repairs while trying to finish up the garage haunt. Seemed as soon as I fixed one problem, another came up 

gave up with a couple of props, which will get some much needed attention tomorrow. At least the walls and ceiling for the garage haunt got finished. Still, I have tomorrow off work so I hope to get all finished before the evening, if the weather lets up!


----------

